# To break-in the new section of the Shack...



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Hi guys! If you have a Xbox 360, you owe it to yourselves to check out Mass Effect 2. It just came out and is a fantastic-looking and fantastic-playing game! I got my copy yesterday and only was able to put a couple hours into it, but I can see that this one will be as in depth as the first one and maybe deeper.

Fair warning, this game will take some time investment! For those who don't have a lot of extra time, like me, I can see this one taking me all year to finish.


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

I struggled to get into Mass Effect 1. I am normally a huge fan of Bioware games but I just wasn't grabbed by it. I probably didn't give it enough of a chance.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Oddly enough, I did too, but I did give it a go and I was glad I did. I've gotta say, the first 10-15 minutes of Mass Effect 2 are really epic and cinematic. One of the coolest openings to a video game I've ever seen.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I started on the first game, but due to the working life of an adult I kinda drifted away from it a bit in favour of CoD. Its easier to just jump into a match with your regulars for an hour of gameplay. Its a real shame because I love these games and was enjoying that one. I know this game is right up my street because Ive really enjoyed Oblivion, Fallout 3, and Bioshock, but when I buy them I always fade away half way through due to lack of commitment which sadly means I dont put enough into these games.

I'll grab it pre-owned at some point, hopefully I can get back into these kind of epic games.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm a *big* fan of ME1 and I will definitely be purchasing ME2. Games like these are rare treats. Problem is I still have a last few things to wrap up in Fallout 3 and then also complete the Broken Steel quests. Then I have Gears of War 2, Lost Planet, and Dead Rising sitting un-opened on my shelf to go through first as well (Fallout 3 has absorbed way, way too many hours :dontknow. To top that off, I think I want to play through ME1 one more time before starting ME2 to make sure I am satisfied with all of my choices. ME2 probably won't see my Xbox 360 until Thanksgiving at this rate.

Ugh, now that I have a PS3 as well, I owe it to myself to make sure I play the Uncharted games and Metal Gear Solid 4 too, as I'm a huge MGS fan.

Playing video games was much easier in college - way more free time. Thing is, games are much, much better now than they were 10 or even 5 years ago, so it's more enticing to play them. Ever since North American developers have progressed beyond the Japanese, games have evolved at a much more rapid pace.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah I heard it was good so far.

Anyone have any information on Dragon Ages? I heard it was good too.


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

Dragon Age:Origins is spectacular. Classic bioware gameplay combined with a story that pulls you into the game. One of the few games in a long time I have not been able to put down.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I've heard overall great things about Dragon Age as well. I dared not get into that game because I knew Mass Effect 2 would be out and I had my hands full with Modern Warfare 2 already. I may give it a try later on when it goes down in price, but as of right now, I have ME2 to play and soon after that, Bioshock 2.

I actually played the demo for Dante's Inferno and am seriously considering picking that one up too, eventually.


----------



## JAZZFREEDOM (Oct 5, 2008)

So many games, so little time. Now where did my wife hide my wallet?:spend:


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

JAZZFREEDOM said:


> So many games, so little time. Now where did my wife hide my wallet?:spend:


Now that was funny. I am having the same trouble as the rest of you, so little time. I play Forza 3 which actually has no end as you can always find a way to shave off another tenth. I only recently played the demo of Bioshock 1 and I liked it. Can anyone tell me if Bio 2 is a better experience if you complete 1 first?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Bioshock is very story driven, and its a good story too. The second one carries on from the first, and it was an excellent game too.You should do them both in sequence IMO, and the first one will be a bargain now.


----------



## redfury (Nov 28, 2008)

Instal said:


> Now that was funny. I am having the same trouble as the rest of you, so little time. I play Forza 3 which actually has no end as you can always find a way to shave off another tenth.


Shave of another 10th...how about the countless hours you can spend painting your cars? I just picked it up at a pawn shop for $35 ( steal! ) and have been trying hard to not spend too much money so that I can pick up some of the cars I want to own ( porsche 959, '84 Ferrari GTO, to name a couple )

The Forza community has so much going for it also...I have yet to play online as I am working on my working knowledge of the tracks still.

Sucks. The further you get from 20, the less time you have for games it seems. I might have more free time if I weren't married with 2 kids also :huh:

I've got ME1, but I have a grand total of about 20 minutes into the game. I thought about buying Final Fantasy, but RPG's require a commitment I can't make right now. Maybe next winter...if I'm not still racing cars in Forza, or playing Borderlands with my buddy. Still got Fallout 3 core to finish and then get the DLCs and play those too :hissyfit:


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

So true Redfury. I have the unfortunate priviledge of racing with some very good players on line. I say unfortunate because these guys are so good that when I recently didn't play for about 3 weeks and got on line again I was handed my derierre on a not so silver platter! Forza is the type of game that requires a significant investment in time to be good at. That doesnt mean you cant have fun playing casually but dont expect to be setting many top 100 times without commitment. I must admit though that when I do spend the time there is no better feeling than getting that win with a car that you bult and tuned yourself! Good luck and maybe I will see you on the starting grid sometime.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I should have a review for Metro 2033 posted over the weekend. Interesting game.


----------

